# Happy Birthday, Elroy!



## AngelEyes

*Happy birthday, Elroy!*

*You're one of the smartest and nicest members on the Forum.*
*Here's wishing you a wonderful birthday*
*out there in sunny*
*Cal-ee-forn-eye-aaay.*

​


----------



## ewie

Yes, and a very happy birthday _[again]_ from me, Old Fella, in bright and sunny Manchester (well, it's bright and sunny between the torrential downpours.)


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muchas muchas felicidades, Elroy!!, ¡¡Qué te puedo decir, si casi te he visto crecer en este foro!!...bueno, es un decir  (en español, inglés y hasta en holandés )*


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Happy birthday!* ​


----------



## amikama

*Happy birthday!*


----------



## Vanda

Feliz aniversário, El Rei! 

Muitas laranjas docinhas, todos os dias!
​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Happy birthday, Elroy! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## nichec

Oh, I almost forgot that our birthdays are so close..............


Happy Birthday  (thanks to AngelEyes, who is kind enough to open birthday threads for us)


----------



## dn88

_Happy __Birthday_, *elroy*!



 I hope you had a great time ​ 


nichec said:


> Happy Birthday  (thanks to AngelEyes, who is kind enough to open birthday threads for us)



Don't forget that you were unkind enough to trick me into not opening one for you


----------



## Fernita

Dear Elroy, hope you had a very happy birthday party!
Send you a huge hug and best wishes,
Fernita.


----------



## elroy

Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes.


----------

